# Roman Abramovich Yachts @ 'Luna' & 'Pelorus' is seen by Cannes, 19th May 2011, 7x



## BlueLynne (12 Jan. 2013)

Pelorus - 115 metres long, built at Lürssen yard, Bremen - Germany, and later by Blohm & Voss renewed
5500 hp, 19 knots, 46 pers. crew


----------



## biba22 (31 März 2015)

heftiges teil


----------



## Nafets86 (20 Jan. 2017)

Krasse yacht ey!


----------

